

NewsCred Relaunches, Looks To Become “Ning For Newspapers” - adamhowell
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/newscred-custom-newspapers/

======
adamhowell
I believe HNer shafqat is a co-founder. Good luck with the redesign/refocus
guys.

~~~
shafqat
Thanks for the post! There are a bunch of other HNers on our team now as well.
We have some more exciting news on the API side to announce soon as well.

Hope you guys don't mind if I do a separate "Provide Feedback on my startup"
post once the Techcrunch bubble subsides. Feel free to chime in here as well.

~~~
anApple
"Fill your newspaper with news from around the world, about the news topics
you care about."

Using somebody's else copyrighted content and then charging for the newspaper?
Good luck with that!

~~~
shafqat
We have explicit partnerships with a large percentage of our content
providers. We also have partnerships with some for full text. We continue to
reach out to more sources every day - we're not in the business of harvesting
feeds without permission.

The whole idea is that we allow people to write, edit, curate and also
aggregate content. A simple analogy would be HuffingtonPost. I realize people
have strong opinions about HuffPo as well, but that's another debate.

------
AndrewO
I hadn't heard of either before. I'm somewhat interested (nice
design—especially the signup form), but not quite sure if I understand it
completely. I think a demo video and/or some examples of good user newspapers
would help clear this up immensely.

(I looked at the "Discover more newspapers..." link and most seem to be ones
people just started to play around with and gave up on.)

~~~
shafqat
Hi - we're working on a video. You're absolutely right that it would help
users understand everything that you can do... Here's an example of editorials
plus aggregation: <http://manunitedfans.newscred.com/>

Will pass on your comment to our designer!

~~~
dmix
One bit of feedback:

The title at the top of the newspaper should be clickable and link to the
frontpage.

I found it difficult to get back to the index.

~~~
shafqat
Absolutely right. Can't believe we missed that. Thx

------
pclark
Interesting idea with the user generated editorial of news

~~~
philsci
but terribly slow...

~~~
shafqat
Yeah, our servers got slammed. We weren't really planning a big launch, so it
caught us a bit by surprise. Proper caching and other improvements will be in
place by the weekend hopefully.

